# dropsy+epsom salt



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

in a last ditch effort to help my betta with dropsy ive decided to try epsom salt. shes in a 1/2 gal kritter keeper hospital tank thats heated. i was just wondering how much salt to dissolve because ive heard various numbers.


----------



## LittleFish2012 (Oct 24, 2011)

Regarding epsom salt use, what I tend to do is dissolve more depending on the severity. When my fish had dropsy, I dissolved 3tsp/gallon. I don't think I've ever used more than that. It really put him at ease.
Truthfully, I think the amount people use depends on their personal opinions. I think you should use as much as you think because you know your fish better than anyone.
Good luck saving your fish! I hope you caught her early!


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

thanks!
i dont think i caught it early enough though, with school and work i havent had time to check on everybody like i should be. they got water changes last weekend and i didnt notice anything then but who knows.


----------



## LittleFish2012 (Oct 24, 2011)

Even if you think it's too late, don't give up in her!
Dropsy may be fatal 99.9% of the time, but she may be the .1% that survives.
The Epsom salt will help keep her comfortable. When my fish had dropsy, the salts drastically reduced the pineconing of his scales.
The only other thing I suggest for dropsy in addition to Epsom salt is an antibiotic. If it's not too late, it could really help. I used Maracyn plus (wide spectrum antibiotic) and eventually switched to a stronger medicine (Kanaplex). It's supposed to kill the bacteria that is causing the organ failure. Of course, my fish was far too gone in the advanced stages so it didn't help much for him. But I have heard success stories.
I apologize if I ranted on or told you stuff you already know. I just think dropsy is a delicate situation and uncomfortable for a fish.


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

oh dont worry im still trying!
shes getting water changes every 12 hrs with epsom salt.
but i dont think ill be able to get a hold of any maracyn or kanaplex because they dont sell it at my local pet stores, but maybe ill take a trip down there to look for any kind of antibacterial!
and its totally okay! i appreciate all the information!


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

i picked up some maracyn 2 and ill go ahead and treat her when i do a water change tonight. but i do have lots of questions concerning it.
How much would i put for 1/2 a gal? and will it be okay to have the epsom salt and the maracyn 2 together or do i need to stop the salt?


----------



## LittleFish2012 (Oct 24, 2011)

I had the same issue determining how much to add. Luckily, I had a half gallon for my fish too. I did the math and came up with slightly less than 1/8 tsp. (1/8 tsp treats .625 gallon)
I've already done research on that. The epsom salt is OK to use with the antibiotic. Really epsom salt is just magnesium sulfate (not even a real "salt") and will not affect the antibiotic or vice versa.


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

alright! thanks!


----------

